# MS Word file overwritten, any way to get it back, God help



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2005)

Folks,

I got whole lot of documentation prepared , *but accdiently i over write it with other documents , * 

Guys is there any way to get back my ms word file that is overwrited!

Thanks


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 31, 2005)

if u haven saved it yet jus undo.. edit->undo


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2005)

No no, its overwritten ....... window it self is closed

i know how to undo, my point is how get my data back that is overritted by other file

where there is way there is willl, so i hope there is a way out 

thanks


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 31, 2005)

Unfortunately, I am unaware of recovering your document if it has been overwritten. There is a program online called DOC Regenerator that claims to be able to recover Word documents, but its not free. You can take a look at the trial version here:
*utility.downloadatoz.com/abstradrome-doc-regenerator/


----------



## aadipa (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it is not over written physically, You can try to recover the old copy of file with some professional recovery tools. You can get some on Hiren's Boot disk.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Some things worth checking 

Do you have any backups of the file, like theres an option in word ot make backup copies of the file each time its saved or something like that, Check Tools > Options .I believe its .bak extension files.

If you ever encountered a scenario where your computer hanged when you were editing a document then theres rare chances where an .asd may still exist on your computer which may contain the information you had in the file before the computer hanged. 

Im not sure if you can but I think System Restore might be worth checking also.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks folks,


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 2, 2005)

Try this. May be it could help you

The hidden dangers of documents
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/3154479.stm

The hidden dangers of Microsoft Word documents
*www.latext.com/pm/comments/P63_0_1_0/


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 2, 2005)

well....i cant say much, but once i had recovered a document this way...in the folder options, enable "show all files". if u r lucky enough, u may find a file named something like "~$filename.doc"...it may contain the data which was there prior to saving the original document.


----------

